# Is it a right direction ?



## vagnihotri (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi Everybody,

This is my first post in this forum.
Like many others me too have a dream of working in Germany , however no information till now.
First of all I would like to know is there will be any scope for me , so as to try hard to reach.
Currently I am a quality assurance executive in a cement plant ( 12 years exp. in cement analysis and analyitical concepts).
I have done B Sc( Mathematics) and Masters in Computers ( No. working exp ). and a B. Ed. ( not chosen a teaching career).
I want to seek a job in either a cement plant or in a chemical plant. Or otherwise anybody can advise another verticals.

Kindly advise me , whether to pay attention in this direction or forget this ( however not possible now).

va


----------

